# MA NH transfer



## jrc1179 (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone know if NH will accept MCJTC reserve intermittent as enough academy training and except transfer to PD or Sheriff.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Definitely not for FT and not likely for PT work. Check out the NH Standards and Training website to get more info. They seem to have a pretty decent PT academy compared to the R/I.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

They will not. If full time certified in Mass. you may qualify for the NH law package.


----------

